# jackassboater



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Have fun unwrapping 800 yds of 80lb braid from your motor, and maybe the 450lb stainless steel cable i had for a leader will teach you that 40knotts 50 yards from the beach is a bad idea. I hope you destroyed your motor


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HA! I love it! I look at it two ways: Lesson learned about running your boat that fast and close to the beach understanding someone might be surf fishing.

Some local marine mechanic will earn a few bucks replacing a prop hub. All in all a good thing!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

keperry1182 said:


> Have fun unwrapping 800 yds of 80lb braid from your motor, and maybe the 450lb stainless steel cable i had for a leader will teach you that 40knotts 50 yards from the beach is a bad idea. I hope you destroyed your motor


You got spooled huh??? Gotta love disrespect...or more then likely newbie boater.....


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

So frustrating!!!!!! Some people just have zero regard for anyone else.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

dang, i bet he learned his lesson.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha nice!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

50$ says no lesson learned he will do it again and wonder why there's so much fishing line in the water.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

capt'n slim said:


> 50$ says no lesson learned he will do it again and wonder why there's so much fishing line in the water.


Your probably exactly right some people just don't have a clue


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

yall are probably right, he might never learn.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

He wasn't a newb...I had at a MINIMUM of 10 boats come within casting range of me on Pickens today! I would raise my hands in a "WTF" kind of way and would get wave in return! I only fish the beach this time of year or in the winter and cant believe the number of IDIOTS out there. I'm putting a 3oz lead bullet in the hull of the next one that does it to me. If you don't want it, stay the hell away from the beach! Sorry for the rant, just pissed at dumb aces!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

You can't fix stupid. In destin today it seemed that no one could comprehend the meaning of no wake and understood it to mean that you should go full speed through the bridge. I would get the same wave back like they thought I was being friendly.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm out a couple hundred dollars of line and gear, but seeing him grind to a halt off the beach made it easier to swallow. I guess we all have moments of stupidity but I really hope it messed him up bad enough to teach him a lesson. Probably not though.:hammer2:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

So he actually did slow down/stop after the fact? Now thats good to know...ahaha..I guess its a good thing I have'nt put my boat in the water yet, let em all run right now and get the feel of things,and hopefully burned out on it..


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

all in the quest of cobia. cant believe a fish turns the people around here into morons, but then again i have had a few conversations with them and it made me question the public education system around here.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I am at Pickens right now and have had 3 boats come within casting range.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

bigassredfish said:


> I am at Pickens right now and have had 3 boats come within casting range.


Where at Pickens are you? I was thinking about coming out today.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

dorado74 said:


> He wasn't a newb...I had at a MINIMUM of 10 boats come within casting range of me on Pickens today! I would raise my hands in a "WTF" kind of way and would get wave in return! I only fish the beach this time of year or in the winter and cant believe the number of IDIOTS out there. I'm putting a 3oz lead bullet in the hull of the next one that does it to me. If you don't want it, stay the hell away from the beach! Sorry for the rant, just pissed at dumb aces!


There ya go! Thats a way to handle it! Throw a chunk a lead at em'! Your a jackass too!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

why did you have to post that pic while im stuck at work!!!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, I ain't trying to kill no one over a fish but I understand the feeling of wanting to! No sense in two grown men acting like tards.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I am out at Langdon right now, it's nice but no bites.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> There ya go! Thats a way to handle it! Throw a chunk a lead at em'! Your a jackass too!


Think what you want to, if I cast my line from the BEACH and hit a passing boat that means he is too close to me. If you don't like it, tough sh#t...I really don't give a damn what you think!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

less destructive and more fun could be a water balloon sling shot and some pvc hammered into the ground


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

TheRoguePirate said:


> less destructive and more fun could be a water balloon sling shot and some pvc hammered into the ground


More memorable is the lead sinker, I also am a boat owner and don't fish from the beach, but i've got a whole ocean, surf fishers have the first 100yards of ocean, that's it. People need to learn their boundaries and understand people on land have to wait for fish to come to them, if you've got a boat you can find them yourself.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

dorado74 said:


> Think what you want to, if I cast my line from the BEACH and hit a passing boat that means he is too close to me. If you don't like it, tough sh#t...I really don't give a damn what you think!!


So go ahead and take a chance of killing someone over driving to close to the beach!! Great way to think. Jack ass


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

keperry1182 said:


> Have fun unwrapping 800 yds of 80lb braid from your motor, and maybe the 450lb stainless steel cable i had for a leader will teach you that 40knotts 50 yards from the beach is a bad idea. I hope you destroyed your motor


When did this occure and where were you set up?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Realtor said:


> When did this occure and where were you set up?


did you happen to find 800 yard of braid in your engine foot


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

tyler0421 said:


> So go ahead and take a chance of killing someone over driving to close to the beach!! Great way to think. Jack ass


they dont deserve to get killed but a screwed up engine is what they deserve for being an a$$hole.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Second parking lot at pickens straight out. I just thought, if it didnt get tied up, theres 800yds of line for someone/fish/bird to find the hard way


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

dorado74 said:


> He wasn't a newb...I had at a MINIMUM of 10 boats come within casting range of me on Pickens today! I would raise my hands in a "WTF" kind of way and would get wave in return! I only fish the beach this time of year or in the winter and cant believe the number of IDIOTS out there. * I'm putting a 3oz lead bullet in the hull of the next one that does it to me. If you don't want it, stay the hell away from the beach! Sorry for the rant, just pissed at dumb aces!*


try it and let us know how it works for you jackass! be hard to fish while your sitting in county...but hey your the cool kid do what you want


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

tyler0421 said:


> So go ahead and take a chance of killing someone over driving to close to the beach!! Great way to think. Jack ass


If I was a boater why would I put myself or my passengers at risk from shore/pier fisherman by getting to close to shore or a pier? It seems like you would want to be more defensive.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

keperry1182 said:


> Second parking lot at pickens straight out. I just thought, if it didnt get tied up, theres 800yds of line for someone/fish/bird to find the hard way


 
I was not over that way, I did however pick this up on the way in last night after running a charter. Nothing near 800 yards, but this may be some of yours? I was straight out the pass and straight in last night.....


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Realtor said:


> I was not over that way, I did however pick this up on the way in last night after running a charter. Nothing near 800 yards, but this may be some of yours? I was straight out the pass and straight in last night.....


that sucks but if you were close to shore and it happened that would be another story.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just to throw a scenario out there. Joe Schmo from Idaho moves down here with his blissful wife of 5 years with thier 2 cute kids, 3 and 1yo respectively. Joseph likes boating. He has done alot on Lake Rosterpoot in Idaho. He buys a CC. Now, it's a pretty Sunday afternoon. He decides to take the family out for a ride. He rounds the pass and heads down the beach sightseeing. Not being an experienced gulf boater, he stays a good 50-75 yards away from the nearest people he sees while cruising down the beach. Momma and the kids are up in the bow taking it all in. You decide, "damn asshole is too close, who does he think he is!" You let a bow shot of 3oz fly. BAM, the 3yo rolls back in the floor with a 3oz death shot to the head. Guess you gonna come on here and brag about that too?

One more. Tourists rent 2 man yaks and single yaks. They don't know about the "rules". They just out paddling around. They get too close, they fair game too? This one actually has happened. Seriously, is all this violence worth it?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Realtor said:


> I was not over that way, I did however pick this up on the way in last night after running a charter. Nothing near 800 yards, but this may be some of yours? I was straight out the pass and straight in last night.....


Sorry man, i take care to keep my line policed but nothing i can do about this guy ripping it off. I even looked around for it for a while on the yak. That does look like my line, but I cant be sure, hope it didnt shut you down.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Just to throw a scenario out there. Joe Schmo from Idaho moves down here with his blissful wife of 5 years with thier 2 cute kids, 3 and 1yo respectively. Joseph likes boating. He has done alot on Lake Rosterpoot in Idaho. He buys a CC. Now, it's a pretty Sunday afternoon. He decides to take the family out for a ride. He rounds the pass and heads down the beach sightseeing. Not being an experienced gulf boater, he stays a good 50-75 yards away from the nearest people he sees while cruising down the beach. Momma and the kids are up in the bow taking it all in. You decide, "damn asshole is too close, who does he think he is!" You let a bow shot of 3oz fly. BAM, the 3yo rolls back in the floor with a 3oz death shot to the head. Guess you gonna come on here and brag about that too?
> 
> One more. Tourists rent 2 man yaks and single yaks. They don't know about the "rules". They just out paddling around. They get too close, they fair game too? This one actually has happened. Seriously, is all this violence worth it?


Exactly--perfect scenarios that do regularly happen...funny how ignorant some folks are when they run at the mouth on some of these forums. Even more embarassing is that some of them are adults and most likely parents. Consider your words and actions---you never know who is listening.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

keperry1182 said:


> Sorry man, i take care to keep my line policed but nothing i can do about this guy ripping it off. I even looked around for it for a while on the yak. That does look like my line, but I cant be sure, hope it didnt shut you down.


Nah, I had a little on Both engines, it was still very loose and was not tight, I was able to get it off with a pocket knife and winding it in the opposite direction. No harm, that stuff is hard to see. espcially if your not holding on to the other end...... Its all good, nothing you could do about it.....:thumbsup:


----------

